# Gps and printable topo maps



## razorface1986 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey everyone just checking i live in europe and was wondering if anyone knows any places with free topo maps i have a few from my US Army unit. But looking for some on my Garmin etrx 30 any ideas ? Any help would be great


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Google is your friend.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

US Geological Service website


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Most geocaching sites ahve lost of links to sources for maps.


----------



## razorface1986 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok ive used google nothing great there ill try the geocaching site not tried them yet thanks


----------



## KPGunn (Feb 2, 2013)

razorface1986 said:


> Ok ive used google nothing great there ill try the geocaching site not tried them yet thanks


Try www.mytopo.com

I just printed off a bunch for my surrounding area. They aren't the best but they're free and if you can read a topo map they'll be fine. After I printed them I highlighted certain areas then "laminated" them with packing tape making them waterproof and able to draw on them with a map pen.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

KPGunn said:


> Try www.mytopo.com
> 
> I just printed off a bunch for my surrounding area. They aren't the best but they're free and if you can read a topo map they'll be fine. After I printed them I highlighted certain areas then "laminated" them with packing tape making them waterproof and able to draw on them with a map pen.


X2 on Mytopo.com. You can customize them a bunch. Mine come on waterproof paper. I use them for my hunting trips out of state and prime areas in state.
On my phone I have Gaia GPS (old topo) and GPS Kit (kinda like Google Earth but you can add photos and other info like weather)


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

KPGunn said:


> Try www.mytopo.com
> 
> I just printed off a bunch for my surrounding area. They aren't the best but they're free and if you can read a topo map they'll be fine. *After I printed them I highlighted certain areas then "laminated" them with packing tape making them waterproof and able to draw on them with a map pen*.


That was a good idea.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/usgs...rd&carea=$ROOT&layout=6_1_61_48&uiarea=2)/.do

Free downloads... pick your area, zoom in/out and download.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> http://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/usgs...rd&carea=$ROOT&layout=6_1_61_48&uiarea=2)/.do
> 
> Free downloads... pick your area, zoom in/out and download.


Unless someone has access to a large printer/plotter, the downloads won't help much. My wife works for fedex, and her stepmother works for a printing company. Even with that, it's cheaper for me to buy the USGS maps from their web store than it is for me to have them printed from the downloads.


----------

